

Ask HN: Best Haskell projects and gists to learn from - malandrew

Can someone recommend a list of well documented, well-written projects and gists that are written in idiomatic Haskell?<p>Projects&#x2F;gists from beginner to advanced level are appreciated, just mention whether or not the code you are recommending is beginner, intermediate or advanced level code.<p>Beyond that, who&#x27;s Github profile contains some of the best Haskell code out there to study from?
======
jmct
There is a great Stackoverflow answer about this very thing:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6398996/good-haskell-
sour...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6398996/good-haskell-source-to-
read-and-learn-from)

Personally, I learned a lot from reading a lot of the Functional Pearls that
are published in the Journal of Functional Programming. The XMonad source and
the source for Monad-Par are also great to read.

------
pestaa
I'd 100% trust anything Michael Snoyman, the author of Yesod, writes and
publishes.

[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/yesod](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/yesod)

------
szany
[http://www.haskellforall.com/](http://www.haskellforall.com/)

------
Yaa101
I add this also to bookmark this thread as I am curious for more sources...

[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/)

